# My squid proxy server fail to start



## mchiunda (Aug 8, 2007)

I am running fedora 10 and webmin squid proxy server, after power failure the squid fails to start. i have tried to start it from command line but failed

[[email protected] ~]# /etc/init.d/squid start
Starting squid: .................... [FAILED]
[[email protected] ~]# /etc/init.d/squid reload
squid: ERROR: No running copy
[[email protected]~]# /etc/init.d/squid stop
Stopping squid: [FAILED]

how can i start squid again and what is fault or what file had been corrupted by powerfailure


----------

